# 1996 Nissan 200sx SE-R



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

man it has been forever since i have posted on this forum... so i have decided to bring things back... this is my daily driver and has been for a little over 6 years... if i could do it over again i would skip out on the kit i got... but i dont really have the funds to get rid of it all...


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

List of mods... im sure i have forgot something...

Hotshot Cold Air Intake with AEM Dryflow Filter 
Custom Dual Exhaust 
NGK Spark Plugs and Wires 
Candy Apple Red Valve Cover 
Stealth Crystal Clear Headlights and Corners 
Full Type Q Wide Body Kit (molded) 
17" Gunmetal Nex-O NX-7 Rims 
205/40ZR-17 Nitto NT NeoGen ZR 
"NISMO" oil cap 
Short Antenna 
Carbon Fiber Gas Door 
KYB AGX Adjustable Shocks and Struts 
Ground Control Coilovers 
KONI Bumpstops 
Pilot Front and Rear Strut Tower Bars 
Powerslot Rotors 
Custom Short Shifter 
Ractive Shift Knob 
Reverse Glow Gauges 
“NISMO” Carbon Fiber Gauge Bezel 
Custom "Nissan 200SX" Door Inserts 
Cold Cathode Tubes 
Red Needles LED Replacement 
Carbon Fiber Look Switch Panel 
DAD Racing Seats 
Carbon Fiber E-brake handle 
Kicker Comp. 12” Subwoofer 
Infinity 6.5's all around 
Clarion Head Unit 
Audiobahn A8002T Amp


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

Im not much on the 200sx but thats pretty. Nicely executed.:idhitit:


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

dude thats sick mine will look like that .. u know wat u should try get ur grill take it out cut tha middle out and put like that mesh shit thats in ur body kit there it looks sick i did it to my car


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

like this? 


















the second picture the grill is not actually secured all the way down, that is why the bottom is sort of sticking out...


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

thats pretty sick man .. hey i need to get ahold of u . on sum help on how to put that body kit on.. like the side skirts and shit.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

i don't understand how your American 200SX's are front wheeler SR20DE's and that shape when the 200SX's we have are rear wheeler SR20DET's in this shape?








mind you that is an S14 200SX with an S15 200SX front.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

we call "your" 200sx 240sx here in the states. and instead of the sr20 they come with the KA24. hope that clears things up.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

kinda, yeah but still a bit strange to me. i just don't get how Nissan give the name of 1 car to a different car altogether in another country? eh......


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nissan, as well as most car companies, are funny like that. Depending on where you are, one model can be completely contradictory to another, i.e. Nissan 200SX.

The most known 200SXs are S-chassis cars, i.e. Nissan Silvia S12-S15, Nissan 200SX (UK, Australia), and Nissan Gazelle (Australia, South Africa). In the United States, the first Nissan / Datsun 200SX was a RWD produced from the 1970s to 1988. The 200SX S12 (as it was become known) was powered by either the CA18ET turbo 4-cylinder, CA20E n/a 4-cylinder, or the rare VG30E V-6. However, in Japan and elsewhere, the S12s had anything from the FJ20ET turbo 4-cylinder to the CA18DET turbo 4-cylinder. Needless to say, the United States got the shaft big time on that end of the deal.










The next 200SX known to the world is the S13-S15 platform, i.e. the 240SX in the United States and Silvia in Japan. Engine choices ranged from the CA18DET from 1989-1991 and then SR20DET from '91 onward elsewhere, and the KA24E from 1989-1991 and the KA24DE from '91 onward in the United States. Once again, the United States got the shaft.


















The car that passed under the radar, so to speak, of the United States naming system is the B14 200SX, i.e. Nissan Sunny coupe. All it is, for non-Americans, is a 2-door Sunny coupe with either the GA16DE (SE model) or SR20DE (SE-R model). The SE model, i.e. 1.6 litre, shared everything with the B14 Sentra / Sunny. There are no differences whatsoever in terms of drivetrain, braking, etc. The only difference is the body style. The SE-R model, i.e. SR20DE, were only available as 5-speed manuals and had the coveted SR20DE engine, though scaled down. This B14 platform is FWD, and takes turbochargers easily, especially in the SE-R model, where a Bluebird SR20DET engine swap is easy and commonplace here in the United States.










I hope that clears up any confusion for any foreigners, I myself being British and stuck in America found the naming rather odd when I returned back overseas. We won't get into the whole Sunny/Sentra controversy or the Pulsars... that is for another day.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

cheers BeyondBiscuits2. that helped. it is strange as to why they do it! i guess different rules and regulations in each country would play a big role though!


----------

